# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Lọc dữ liệu theo ngày tháng trong VB6

## aaronmax

trong form tớ có :
.2 textbox dùng để nhập vào ngày/tháng/năm.trong property của textbox đó đặt formattexbox theo kiểu mm/dd/yy.
.1 data control
.1 data flexgrid 6.0
.1 button
khi người dùng nhập vào 1 khoảng thời gian nào đó ở 2 textbox rồi ấn button thì những nhân viên có ngày sinh thỏa mãn sẽ hiện ra ở data flexgrid
tớ viết code như sau mà k được:
_data1.recordsource = "select * from nhanvien where ngaysinh between = # " & text1.text & "# and #" & text2.text & "# "_
_data1.refresh_
ai chỉ dùm tớ viết code sao cho đúng với 
ah.tớ có thử dùng datetimepicker nhưng vẫn bị lỗi,tiện đây ai chỉ giúp tớ cách dùng khi thay 2 textbox ở forrm trên bằng datetimepicker nha!
:-?

----------

